# Est. pt o/v codes



## FDRAPER (Mar 27, 2010)

Can a nurse pract. bill a level 4 ov & a prolonged svc code. Also, does the amount of time need to be documented in chart?

Which can do more a nurse pract. or a PA?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 29, 2010)

*Scope of practice*

The scope of practice is defined in your state's licensing regulations for Nurse Practioners and Physician Assistants.   

In general, yes they can bill ALL E/M services that are in their scope of practice (critical care requires special licensing in our state).

If you are going to use any code that requires that time be documented (discharge day management, prolonged service, critical care) you MUST document the time. 

Our state has a stricter requirement for physician supervision of PAs vs NPs, but both can perform the same services. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FDRAPER (Mar 31, 2010)

*Scope of practice*

Thanks. It does.


----------

